
Gift ideas for CTF hacking challenge - scirocco
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m organizing a CTF event in Stockholm, Sweden 9-11th Oct (www.afceahack.com). I&#x27;d like to hear your recommendations for products to include in our goodie bags. I have checked out hakshop.com but not sure what students and security enthusiasts like. Any recommendations are welcome, thanks!
======
Petrakis
hackshop products look amazing but personally I think enthusiast lean more
thowards more barebone stuff, like wrtnode boards.

